
Tell HN: Removing “Bluetooth PAN” from Mac OS settings fixed all my pains - amineazariz
It&#x27;s been months since I have annoying issues with bluetooth devices connected to my Macs. My mouse was sluggish and laggy and my speakers were unreliable and disconnecting randomly. It was an everyday pain that I learned how to live with.<p>I always though it was the 3rd-party but today I removed the Bluetooth PAN from the Network settings and almost immediately everything was working as new.<p>PS: I&#x27;m reading on some (6 years old) articles that the Bluetooth PAN was causing issues like this. Can&#x27;t believe how Apple sometimes can be this unreliable, I almost gave up on using my equipment thinking it was faulty.<p>--
For people having same issues, hardware references :<p>* Mac : Pro 15 (2018) &#x2F; Air 2020 both on Catalina
* Keyboard : Apple Magic Keyboard
* Mouse : Logitech MX Master 2S
* Speakers : Harman&#x2F;Kardon Onyx Studio 4
======
meretext
I have similar issues with a late 2012 MBP when playing music to Bose
headphones, sometimes airpods, and external speakers. I thought it was
interference from other bluetooth devices. Trying out your recommendation,
though I didn't remove Bluetooth PAN, I just set it to 'inactive'. We'll see
how that works. I also went through all the network services and set all of
the ones I never use to 'inactive' as well. Thanks for the post.

